# Wife lied.



## Couple111 (Nov 2, 2018)

Ok. When I met my wife years ago we decided to tell eachother about our past sex partners. She told me I was much larger in girth and length then any of the others. Last week we had a dispute over lack of sex we are having. Past came up. She admitted to having sex with another guy from her past that she never told me about before. She also said she had sex with one guy who had a fatter **** then me. Now I am pissed of mostly because she has lied to me for 20 yrs. why would she now tell me about a guy with a fatter **** then mine? Even when we had sex she use to say how it was do big and the biggest she ever had you know bed talk. Now all those times she said that to me were just lies. What is everyones take on this?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Sounds like she was trying to intentionally hurt you in the argument, BUT could just be that she has lied all these years.
You will probably never be able to really know at this point.
The bad thing is, even if she says that it wasn't true now, you will never get that out of your head or know if it was real or not.

In all fairness, doesn't matter if she did 20 years ago -- she married YOU not him.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Couple111 said:


> ...why would she now tell me about a guy with a fatter **** then mine? Even when we had sex she use to say how it was do big and the biggest she ever had you know bed talk. Now all those times she said that to me were just lies. What is everyones take on this?


So you're p.o.'d that some guy(s) she banged over 20 years ago were bigger and fatter … sounds to me like you're more hung up on how you're hung (no pun intended).


----------



## Couple111 (Nov 2, 2018)

Actually I am pissed because she lied. She also lied about having sex with the other guy that she told me she never had sex with at all.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Why the hell were you dredging all this up in the first place??


----------



## Couple111 (Nov 2, 2018)

It just came up in an arguement because of her always not in the mood. She has also went on to give details about the guy with the fat o e. She said he had to go slow because it hurt her and that she came within a min once he was in. Also told me he rubbed her for a long time first. When she have to tell me this now?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 1, 2017)

Couple111 said:


> It just came up in an arguement because of her always not in the mood. She has also went on to give details about the guy with the fat o e. She said he had to go slow because it hurt her and that she came within a min once he was in. Also told me he rubbed her for a long time first. When she have to tell me this now?


Ask her not us.

She might be giving you a challenge. If so, take her up on it.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

So she told you this during an argument. Or, in other words, in the heat of the moment. Frankly, I don't understand why some couples have to discuss their sex history like this. I couldn't have cared less who my husband banged when he was 20. You can call it lying, but maybe she forgot or maybe she figured it wasn't that big a deal.

Apparently for you, it's a big deal. If you're wife was screwing guys while married to you, I'd say you should go ballistic. But this is more like Ancient History 101. Pick the hill you wish to die on. If this is it for you, then fine. It sounds like the issue is more about lack of sex rather than lack of size ...


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Couple111 said:


> It just came up in an arguement because of her always not in the mood. She has also went on to give details about the guy with the fat o e. She said he had to go slow because it hurt her and that she came within a min once he was in. Also told me he rubbed her for a long time first. When she have to tell me this now?


Berating a woman for not being in the mood is NOT the way to get her in the mood... is this what was going on? She may have come at you with this to get you to back off. This is ancient history you are mad about, very insignificant, and if she wasn't up front about it, I have no doubt it was to spare your feelings.


----------



## Couple111 (Nov 2, 2018)

Thing is now that she knows how I feel about this she wants to screw all the time so I really do not understand and this is why I am here asking. All I get from her now is I dont want to talk about it and cant remember anything more. Funny how she doesnt remember anything after she slready told me some great details


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

For me, you W sound immature. The claims not true. These things said to get it were it hurts you because your W knows talk like this will get to you.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't know you. I don't know your wife. If she doesn't want to talk about it, then it sounds like all conversations about penis size and girth are off the table.

Like I said previously, if this is the hill you want to die on, then fine. Maybe you should just ask her why she's so hot and horney for you now. Again, if she doesn't want to talk about it, you can't force her to talk. If you're getting lots of sex - and I assume you are enjoying it - then why are YOU making a big deal about this? 

Keep it simple. Quit over-thinking it. Be glad your wife wants to have frequent sex.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

Couple111 said:


> Ok. When I met my wife years ago we decided to tell eachother about our past sex partners. She told me I was much larger in girth and length then any of the others. Last week we had a dispute over lack of sex we are having. Past came up. She admitted to having sex with another guy from her past that she never told me about before. She also said she had sex with one guy who had a fatter **** then me. Now I am pissed of mostly because she has lied to me for 20 yrs. why would she now tell me about a guy with a fatter **** then mine? Even when we had sex she use to say how it was do big and the biggest she ever had you know bed talk. Now all those times she said that to me were just lies. What is everyones take on this?


She intentionally said something with the sole intention of hurting you (whether it's true or not).

And, she's not going to be able to walk this back.

That isn't something that a decent person does to their spouse.

Whether people here think it should cause you pain or not doesn't matter. Your wife knew it would and said it anyway.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

Couple111 said:


> Thing is now that she knows how I feel about this she wants to screw all the time so I really do not understand and this is why I am here asking. All I get from her now is I dont want to talk about it and cant remember anything more. Funny how she doesnt remember anything after she slready told me some great details



Shes knows she crossed a line and is trying to get back on your good side.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

First off, you are new here. 
Welcome.

Second off, with this, your first thread, you bring up penile deficiency issues.
The same issues men have had to deal with for over 10,000 years.....or so, dunno.

Dunno the exact length of time, the exact length of peens throughout history.
They do not keep 'long' when the body dies off.

She said hurtful things that cannot be taken back. She hurt you on purpose.
To shut you up, to lay you low and lower, flat, hanging softly.

This discussion has been brought to a head, a soft head by her.

Time to move on.

Move on from this topic. Stop talking about it and make the best of whatever relationship you have, or the lack of girth you possess.
It makes you sound weak.

She stayed with you for twenty years and did not dump you for a stud with a mid-drift stump.
Stumps may be nice, or not nice, depending on the end user.

Forget not, the stump may be nice, the body and the man connected to it may be a dud.

The man side of the equation always rates higher when a husband is sought. You rated higher.
Not so much now. She burned you good.

-or- 

Move on from her. She has poisoned the well.

I guarantee she said this as a result of you criticizing her for the lack of sex and intimacy that you 'two' now suffer.

When a woman goes this low with her criticism, she ain't happy.
Nope, not a'tall.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Buddy400 said:


> Shes knows she crossed a line and is trying to get back on your good side.


Y'know, now that I think about it, you are right. Sure, it was said during an argument. But it was fighting dirty and aimed at hurting the OP. Not fair. Not fair at all.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

"She has also went on to give details about the guy with the fat o e. She said he had to go slow because it hurt her and that she came within a min once he was in"
Now that she said THAT - she DEFINITELY wanted to hurt you with this. Does she have an orgasm within a minute of YOU entering her (after "rubbing a long time")? She knows that you are proud of your size and just plain out wanted to hurt you (even if it was true --- or not).


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Couple111 said:


> Ok. When I met my wife years ago we decided to tell eachother about our past sex partners. She told me I was much larger in girth and length then any of the others.


How did the topic about penis size even come up in the first place? If you were the one to ask about it, then she would know that you care about that kind of stuff. She may have lied initially to avoid hurting your feelings, but then later in the argument she used it as a way of hurting you.


----------



## Couple111 (Nov 2, 2018)

Last night she told me she didnt even want to sleep with him but she did just because.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Couple111 said:


> Thing is now that she knows how I feel about this she wants to screw all the time so I really do not understand and this is why I am here asking. All I get from her now is I dont want to talk about it and cant remember anything more. Funny how she doesnt remember anything after she slready told me some great details


She wanted to hurt you and did so where you appear to be vulnerable. In doing this, she revealed she had lied to you. She may have had guilt about lying for years. Now there is a kind of 'hysterical bonding' as she wants you to forget her meanness and lapses. 

IMHO: don't focus on size--it's more about what you do with it Should you want to 'confuse' her, let the subject drop--completely. Do an about face and don't bring the subject up again--ever. I bet she will though--then still don't respond, just change the subject. Yes, this is game playing in a way, but it also changes a problematic dynamic.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Couple111 said:


> It just came up in an arguement because of her always not in the mood. She has also went on to give details about the guy with the fat o e. She said he had to go slow because it hurt her and that she came within a min once he was in.* Also told me he rubbed her for a long time first.* When she have to tell me this now?


 The hints don't get much more obvious than that. Start rubbin' ... and I don't mean "one out".


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Couple111 said:


> Thing is now that she knows how I feel about this she wants to screw all the time so I really do not understand and this is why I am here asking. All I get from her now is I dont want to talk about it and cant remember anything more. Funny how she doesnt remember anything after she slready told me some great details


This is how she is making her amends. She does not want to lose you, or your marriage. 

Please say, "Amen!".

Drop the subject, drop hers and your pants and enjoy each other.


----------



## Couple111 (Nov 2, 2018)

Yes she knows I am proud of my size. I am not small actually very large and this is why I am so suprised that she told me she had thicker because honestly it must have been really huge.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Couple111 said:


> Last night she told me she didnt even want to sleep with him but she did just because.


As I said STOP talking to her about him--you are letting him live rent-free in your marriage as she continues to lie unless he raped her or she didn't say no to 'miserable' sex.

ETA: There is always someone bigger, better, too big to enjoy even. Have you read 'Married Man's Sex Life Primer"? It might open your eyes to what is important.


----------



## Couple111 (Nov 2, 2018)

I asked her if he forced her. She said no he didnt. The ither thing that bothers me is she was 15 and he was 20


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

Couple111 said:


> Ok. When I met my wife years ago we decided to tell eachother about our past sex partners. She told me I was much larger in girth and length then any of the others. Last week we had a dispute over lack of sex we are having. Past came up. She admitted to having sex with another guy from her past that she never told me about before. She also said she had sex with one guy who had a fatter **** then me. Now I am pissed of mostly because she has lied to me for 20 yrs. why would she now tell me about a guy with a fatter **** then mine? Even when we had sex she use to say how it was do big and the biggest she ever had you know bed talk. Now all those times she said that to me were just lies. What is everyones take on this?


Women lie about their history all the time. You are woefully naive.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

She may be speaking out her fantasies. 

She may be looking at porn.
This is why it is not 'helpful'.

Remember, bad porn gets tossed, is not watched, good porn stays around forever.

Ten years from now, that same guy in that same porn clip, is still large and in charge.

IRL? He likely got old and flabby and winded, just like 'most' other men.


----------



## Couple111 (Nov 2, 2018)

I do appreciate all the replies. I also think she is trying to hurt me for some reason. This is why she decided to tell me this now.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Couple111 said:


> I do appreciate all the replies. I also think she is trying to hurt me for some reason. This is why she decided to tell me this now.


Is it possible that she is tired of you focusing on penis size?


----------



## Couple111 (Nov 2, 2018)

I dont focus on it. It came up like I said in an arguement. Me have not talked about the past in over 15 yrs


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Couple111 said:


> Actually I am pissed because she lied. She also lied about having sex with the other guy that she told me she never had sex with at all.


It is highly possible she could have lied. Or she could have been intentionally mean if she was sick of talking about sex. I hate to say, but women can hit below the belt sometimes. It may be she said that to try to shut you up.

Neither of these is right at all.

Now you have to weigh whether a remark made during an argument is enough to end 20 years over I guess. Do you have kids?


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

How much foreplay does your wife get?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Couple111 said:


> Yes she knows I am proud of my size. I* am not small actually very large *and this is why I am so suprised that she told me she had thicker because honestly it must have been really huge.


Then quit *****ing and get about your business.

Gawd, it's bad all the average guys are whining and insecure about their size, but now we got a biggun' breaking down over a stupid comment. 

You think any guy who's married to a 36D is going to be unhappy because he laid his mits on 38D once 20 years ago? Do you think his current 36D should have a breakdown because he did? 

Get over it. Get over yourself.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Couple111 said:


> I dont focus on it. It came up like I said in an arguement. Me have not talked about the past in over 15 yrs


She clearly knows that your size is important to you. I have never once had any man I've been with talk about size. It's just never been an issue. So if you ever brought it up, she knows that your own size is important to you... you being bigger than most is important to you.

You went after her in an argument, so she struck back as hard as she could by telling you something that might not even be true. She wanted to hurt you because she is hurting.

She told you that this guy rubbed her a lot. Well I think that's the clue of why she does not want sex with you very often. There's not much going on with sex that gives her pleasure. She gave you a clue. Take the hint.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Couple111 said:


> I dont focus on it. It came up like I said in an arguement. Me have not talked about the past in over 15 yrs


You two might not have talked about the past in 15 years. But how often does your size come up in discussion, or in pillow talk when you are getting it on?


----------



## Couple111 (Nov 2, 2018)

Yes we have 1 child. She gets a lot of foreplay. I go down in her everytime we have sex. I actually wiuld do it a couple times a day if she would let me. I live pleasung her. As for how much we talk about my stuff in bed. We have dirty talk in bed sometimes as many people do. Also she was not lying about what she said she told me it was not a lie and that it is what it is. I find it odd she can remember these details 25 years later. I cant even remember sleeping with the girls I slept with before her.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Couple111 said:


> Yes she knows I am proud of my size. I am not small *actually very large *and this is why I am so suprised that she told me she had thicker because honestly it must have been really huge.


Yes.

This had to come out.
It always does.

It seems, this is how posters get this out, by the feel-sorry suspense laden dialogue, then the bare, suspended-in-air-facts, that it is whipped out in print for all to see, hopefully to admire.

The length of the story is dependent on the life of the exposed fact.

Long story short, no, the opposite.

We know the punchline, usually the motive.

The punchline is straight up, the motive is usually prurient and aspiring.

Most of the time it is just, rather.....TMI


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> She clearly knows that your size is important to you. I have never once had any man I've been with talk about size. It's just never been an issue. So if you ever brought it up, she knows that your own size is important to you... you being bigger than most is important to you.
> 
> You went after her in an argument, so she struck back as hard as she could by telling you something that might not even be true. She wanted to hurt you because she is hurting.
> 
> She told you that this guy rubbed her a lot. Well I think that's the clue of why she does not want sex with you very often. There's not much going on with sex that gives her pleasure. She gave you a clue. Take the hint.


Ah!

Our Elegirl to the rescue! :toast:


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Couple111 said:


> why would she now tell me about a guy with a fatter **** then mine?


Prolly ‘cos you asked her? (A mistake).



Couple111 said:


> What is everyones take on this?



I dunno. How fat was his exactly?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Couple111 (Nov 2, 2018)

Not sure how fat his was. Fatter then mine. She will not tell me how much fatter. I am 6.5” around.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

I'm of the opinion you shouldn't talk about previous sexual experiences unless someone has sexual issues related to them. Nothing good can come from it.

What I am curious about is what brought this out of her, What were you saying before she said this. I don't ask intending to say you deserved it, I'm asking because it sounds like you guys have a problem with communication if things are getting this crazy during arguments. 

I feel like I am saying this twice a day on here lately but do not get into arguments over low frequency sex, it's counter productive, unless your wife really likes makeup sex then argue about it every day. Never argue about a disconnect in a relationship, recognize the disconnect discuss the possible causes and then focus on fixing the causes. Cause and effect. The effect is the effect is the effect, you can't do anything about it, you can only do something about the cause. 

It's like if someone said you hurt their feelings and you argue with them because you don't think their feelings should be hurt. Just accept their feelings were hurt and work on not doing that again.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Couple111 said:


> Thing is now that she knows how I feel about this she wants to screw all the time



Screw you or the fat d***? Maybe she is trying to make it up to you (hysterical bonding) or talking about fat ****s makes her extra horny. Difficult to tell without knowing her.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Buddy400 said:


> She intentionally said something with the sole intention of hurting you (whether it's true or not).



I don’t know. He said the fat **** came up (haha) in a conversation. It’s possible he kept pushing her for this information (guys tend to do this for some reason). In which case she just told him the truth to get him off her back. Now he’s pissed someone has a bigger **** than him.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Couple111 said:


> Last night she told me she didnt even want to sleep with him but she did just because.




Ok, you make it sound like your wife is just volunteering this information and it’s confusing: is she saying all those things out of the blue or are you asking her about these things? Because if you are asking: stop doing that. Unless you have a hotwife syndrome.
The reason your wife is not having a lot of sex with you NOW (is that right?) has nothing to do with some fat **** from the past: I can guarantee you that. (Unless your **** grows inwards).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Couple111 (Nov 2, 2018)

How it came up was she told me about someone she slept with that she said she never slept with when we told eachother our past before. Then she said there was one guy that was fatter then you. Thats how it came up.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Couple111 said:


> Not sure how fat his was. Fatter then mine. She will not tell me how much fatter. I am 6.5” around.




What?!!! An average **** is like 5.5” LONG. Are you saying your **** is fatter than an average **** is long? Do you have to **** her sideways? Is it shaped like the face of a hammerhead shark ? 
Either way, you deserve this for girth:  

More importantly: are you worried because he had a bigger **** or because your wife had a BF before you? Because both are irrational things to worry about. Although being a guy I kind of understand it (the guy part of me does). But it’s still irrational. Quit questioning her about her past.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Couple111 said:


> How it came up was she told me about someone she slept with that she said she never slept with when we told eachother our past before. Then she said there was one guy that was fatter then you. Thats how it came up.



So you mean she just said straight up that she slept with this guy and you didn’t ask anything? Can you write a transcript of the conversation? People don’t usually just say stuff without being asked or pushed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

Couple111 said:


> Not sure how fat his was. Fatter then mine. She will not tell me how much fatter. I am 6.5” around.


I don't get why you let it get to you. Next time she pulls that crap get wistful yourself, with a *little fighting fire with fire*?

Why not comeback with "Remember my EX, *now there was a set of Knockers*. And she really appreciated how I massaged them!" 

or "How about that Mary Jane, What a *tight *gal she was, got me off in a half a minute! Yeah she was quite a bit tighter than you.", 

or " Wow! the BJs that Lindy Lou gave me, I still fantasize about that . *What a tongue*. She could tie a cherry stem into a knot with no hands!"

Quit whining and let her squirm a little.>


----------



## Couple111 (Nov 2, 2018)

I actually tried the ex was tighter thing. She said it doent bother her at all. She isnt jelous. Its screwed up I dont get it.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Couple111 said:


> I actually tried the ex was tighter thing. She said it doent bother her at all. She isnt jelous. Its screwed up I dont get it.


 Respectfully, grow up


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

inmyprime said:


> Couple111 said:
> 
> 
> > How it came up was she told me about someone she slept with that she said she never slept with when we told eachother our past before. Then she said there was one guy that was fatter then you. Thats how it came up.
> ...


 Apparently he was constantly arguing with her about not getting enough 6, and she probably just snapped and sent him a zinger. It doesn't make her right. It was mean and rude. But based on the tone of pretty much all his posts, I can kind of understand why she might get sick of it after a while.


----------



## Couple111 (Nov 2, 2018)

My tone. How can u say that. I asked a auestion and answered every question I was asked. We both I thought were honest with each other before we got married and told eachother our past. Do you think it was ok for her to lie about it then tell me the truth 25 years later?


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

personofinterest said:


> Apparently he was constantly arguing with her about not getting enough 6, and she probably just snapped and sent him a zinger. It doesn't make her right. It was mean and rude. But based on the tone of pretty much all his posts, I can kind of understand why she might get sick of it after a while.



“My wife said this, my wife said that...” what was said beforehand or why is important.

My 2 year old comes up to me all the time and cries that his bigger brother pushed him.
But the truth is almost always that the little devil kicked him in the  beforehand or tried to snatch his toys away.
There is rarely a reaction without prior action. (Is this how the saying goes?) 
Doesn’t make anyone right or wrong, it just feels like some information is missing.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Couple111 said:


> My tone. How can u say that. I asked a auestion and answered every question I was asked. We both I thought were honest with each other before we got married and told eachother our past. Do you think it was ok for her to lie about it then tell me the truth 25 years later?


I think for most of us, we wouldn't care about size like this. You're making a very big deal about something most people won't care about. It's like if she asks if her hips look big and you lie and say "no". What if she finds out 20 years later that you lied and really thought they looked big and got upset about the lie.

There are big things that would matter if she lied. Like if she had been married before, had kids, been an addict, stuff like that. Those are things that have a major influence on someone's personality and it's important to know before you get married. But the size of the biggest penis she had is not that important.

What would you have done if back then she said all the guys she had been with were larger than you? Would you have been okay with it?


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Couple111 said:


> My tone. How can u say that. I asked a auestion and answered every question I was asked. We both I thought were honest with each other before we got married and told eachother our past. Do you think it was ok for her to lie about it then tell me the truth 25 years later?



Depends whether that truth was material. Would you not have married her if you knew she slept with one more guy before she met you? You might be in danger of desperately trying to find a reason, any reason, why she is not having as much sex with you.

You are still not answering whether you questioned her about her past sex life or whether she told you this out of the blue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Couple111 said:


> My tone. How can u say that. I asked a auestion and answered every question I was asked. We both I thought were honest with each other before we got married and told eachother our past. Do you think it was ok for her to lie about it then tell me the truth 25 years later?


It's not clear what is bothering you. Here you say it's that she did not tell you about very man she ever had sex with.

But in most of your posts on this thread, it sounds like your issue is that she says that he was bigger than you and she came very quickly with him.

You say that you do not even remember ever woman you ever had sex with. Did you tell her about every woman? Or only those who you could remember?


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

This whole thing is pretty silly, but if you want to feel better about your self, she said she was 15 when she had ol' oil can ****. I expect at 15 just about anything would feel "thicker". He was probably as average as everyone else.


----------



## Couple111 (Nov 2, 2018)

I already said it came up in an arguement about us having less sex. I said u seemed to enjoy it with others. I mentioned I thought she had slept with a certain guy when she started seeing me because I remember her dad telling her it wasent fare to me and him and she had to choose because I guess he was coming around her house. She said no she slept with him before seeing me. This guy she told me before she never slept with at all. My problem is that she lied and I am not a liar. Also to be honest and this is just me I know some may think this is crazy but I would have left her if she told me she had been with bigger. I wanted to be my wifes biggest. Is there something wrong with wanting to be that for the women u marry?


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

"Also to be honest and this is just me I know some may think this is crazy but I would have left her if she told me she had been with bigger. I wanted to be my wifes biggest. Is there something wrong with wanting to be that for the women u marry?"

Yeah, this is what I figured. You need to grow up sweetie.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Couple111 said:


> I already said it came up in an arguement about us having less sex. I said u seemed to enjoy it with others. I mentioned I thought she had slept with a certain guy when she started seeing me because I remember her dad telling her it wasent fare to me and him and she had to choose because I guess he was coming around her house. She said no she slept with him before seeing me. This guy she told me before she never slept with at all. My problem is that she lied and I am not a liar. Also to be honest and this is just me I know some may think this is crazy *but I would have left her if she told me she had been with bigger.* I wanted to be my wifes biggest. Is there something wrong with wanting to be that for the women u marry?


Well then leave her now.

I don't think anyone here can help you.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I would bet my next pay check that you are one of those guys who is so proud of his pene'us that you have not even bothered to figure out what your wife wants or needs. I would be willing to bet that sex is all about you and your ego. Which may explain why she doesn't want it very often .


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Couple111 said:


> I already said it came up in an arguement about us having less sex. I said u seemed to enjoy it with others. I mentioned I thought she had slept with a certain guy when she started seeing me because I remember her dad telling her it wasent fare to me and him and she had to choose because I guess he was coming around her house. She said no she slept with him before seeing me. This guy she told me before she never slept with at all. My problem is that she lied and I am not a liar. Also to be honest and this is just me I know some may think this is crazy but I would have left her if she told me she had been with bigger. I wanted to be my wifes biggest. Is there something wrong with wanting to be that for the women u marry?


You've been with her for 20-25 years and you're still throwing crap like this in her face? No wonder she doesn't want to sleep with you. And, if you want to know why she was saying "oh, baby, you're the biggest and the bestest in the whole wide world" it's because she knew that's what you wanted to hear. Total no-brainer.

You have no reason to be proud of the size of your penis - you didn't do anything to create it or earn it. Are you proud of the size of your feet?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Couple111 said:


> I already said it came up in an arguement about us having less sex. I said u seemed to enjoy it with others. I mentioned I thought she had slept with a certain guy when she started seeing me because I remember her dad telling her it wasent fare to me and him and she had to choose because I guess he was coming around her house. She said no she slept with him before seeing me. This guy she told me before she never slept with at all. My problem is that she lied and I am not a liar. Also to be honest and this is just me I know some may think this is crazy but I would have left her if she told me she had been with bigger. I wanted to be my wifes biggest. Is there something wrong with wanting to be that for the women u marry?


I guess you have two reasonable choices here.

1) leave her because you are too proud of your **** size.

or

2) get some help from a therapist to deal with your unreasonable pride in your **** size.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

The thing is...

Fatter is not flattering to her, nor to you.

Fatter seems to be the source of friction in your marriage.

Do bring it up, rather, yours' up, but use coconut oil first


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

This is a slow Friday.

With the Mid-Term predictions coming and as a diversion, we now deal with Mid-Waist fat Friday predilections.

While politicians tell no truth, mostly lies, so much stretching of OP's Ruth is found here.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Couple111 said:


> I wanted to be my wifes biggest.



Well the Theory of D*** Relativity says that the **** size is only matters relative to the size of the vajayjay. So if your wife was 15, it is likely that any pencil-sized d*** would have felt like a 12 foot subway sandwich inside a keyhole. So you are probably the biggest...it’s her, who has (probably) gotten bigger. 
Use your (large) feet next time? I dunno.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Couple111 said:


> My problem is that she lied and I am not a liar. Also to be honest and this is just me I know some may think this is crazy but I would have left her if she told me she had been with bigger. I wanted to be my wifes biggest. Is there something wrong with wanting to be that for the women u marry?


Please carefully consider what you are saying. Your wife has spent 20 years with you because she loves you. This is a trivial thing to get mad about. I'm worried this is going to spin out of control and you are going to cause lasting damage to your marriage. This issue is nothing. Only you care about the size of your penis. Yes, she shouldn't have lied, but she lied to protect your feelings. She lied because she loved you. She lied because she didn't want to lose you. She lied because she wanted to spend the rest of her life with you. Please see her feelings and understand why she kept this from you. Think about where her heart is, your relationship over these 20 years, and where you want to be in the future. Yes she lied, but you need to let this anger go or else you're going to break your relationship over something which is inconsequential.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

God help you if you ever get E.D. I expect you'd go insane or jump off of a bridge.


----------



## Dusk (Oct 29, 2018)

Couple111 said:


> I already said it came up in an arguement about us having less sex. I said u seemed to enjoy it with others. I mentioned I thought she had slept with a certain guy when she started seeing me because I remember her dad telling her it wasent fare to me and him and she had to choose because I guess he was coming around her house. She said no she slept with him before seeing me. This guy she told me before she never slept with at all. My problem is that she lied and I am not a liar. Also to be honest and this is just me I know some may think this is crazy but I would have left her if she told me she had been with bigger. I wanted to be my wifes biggest. Is there something wrong with wanting to be that for the women u marry?




Well I’d guess she knows that as how you feel and has decided it’s time to torpedo the marriage. There’s no other reason to bring up that stuff otherwise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Maybe she was upset with you and wanted to cut you down to size (pardon the pun) because you are boastful of your size?


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

Couple111 said:


> I already said it came up in an arguement about us having less sex. I said u seemed to enjoy it with others. I mentioned I thought she had slept with a certain guy when she started seeing me because I remember her dad telling her it wasent fare to me and him and she had to choose because I guess he was coming around her house. She said no she slept with him before seeing me. This guy she told me before she never slept with at all. My problem is that she lied and I am not a liar. Also to be honest and this is just me I know some may think this is crazy but I would have left her if she told me she had been with bigger. I wanted to be my wifes biggest. Is there something wrong with wanting to be that for the women u marry?


Did she really lie or did you not listen very well? Sounds like you made some assumptions about her past. And from your posts it is obvious you would not be upset about her “lie” if his penis was smaller than yours. 

My husband and I used to bust each other’s balls quite a bit, like 14 year old boys. It was always good fun until someone got hurt. He too is very proud of his package. Years ago,when we were still very happy, he was boasting about his amazing **** yet again. I quipped “I’ve had bigger”. Oh, big mistake. It was not taken in the humorous spirit it was intended and I still hear about it. 

He too wanted a name - I didn’t have one because it wasn’t true. Now I have had thicker (but stubby), I have had slightly longer (but like a pencil), but I have never been with anyone that had the combination of the two that makes his penis absolute perfection. You keep saying she was lying because she was with someone thicker - that does not equate to bigger or largest - it is the combination of the two. Most likely that is you. Happy now?

The fact that you would have never married your wife if you knew she had experienced a bigger penis is really awful. Did you marry her so she would worship your **** or be a partner in life? It sounds like you have a lot of insecurities that you compensate solely with being puffed up about your size.


----------



## SarcasticRed (Feb 21, 2018)

Couple111 said:


> Also to be honest and this is just me I know some may think this is crazy but I would have left her if she told me she had been with bigger. I wanted to be my wifes biggest. Is there something wrong with wanting to be that for the women u marry?


You would have left her??? Did you tell her that?

What about wanting to be the nicest, most generous, funniest or smartest guy she had dated? 

She knew you were not her biggest. And yet she still married you. 

As to why she at first said she never slept with him...she was 15, he was 20. That is usually a no-no when it comes to the law so I can understand not admitting that to a new boyfriend. And then after that moment, why would it come up again? 

Only you can decide if you want to kill your marriage over this.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Honestly, for his poor wife's sake, I kinda hope he does.....

Bless her heart


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Rubix Cubed said:


> God help you if you ever get E.D. I expect you'd go insane or jump off of a bridge.


For this reason alone.......

This happens more than you think...

Especially, after age 60.

Women cannot understand this, fathom this.

The whole of a mans long or short life extends between five and nine decades.
Extends between five and nine inches.

Extends and continues to extend until it doesn't.

When it no longer extends....
His life is over, he is waiting to die.


Martians adopt this stance hard.
They die when their standing is not hard, when his feet, knees and manhood go soft.

Women cannot understand this, fathom this.

When hardness fails a Martian, he has no standing.
He against the will of God, dies.
Often with, by his own hand.



UlyssesHeart-


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> For this reason alone.......
> 
> This happens more than you think...
> 
> ...


So no Viagra on Mars, huh?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Rubix Cubed said:


> So no Viagra on Mars, huh?


It is available.

.................................
If it works, it works. :smile2:

If it does not?

Then he dies. :frown2:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2017)

Couple 111, as pointed out elsewhere, she married you, not the guy with the fat ***. But consider, maybe she couldn't have married that guy, and settled for you instead. In any event, she went off script and chose to hurt you where you are most vulnerable. Most women won't do that, even though they might think it. And you will never forget her comment. By the way, what else has she lied about?


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Couple111 said:


> Ok. When I met my wife years ago we decided to tell eachother about our past sex partners. She told me I was much larger in girth and length then any of the others. Last week we had a dispute over lack of sex we are having. Past came up. She admitted to having sex with another guy from her past that she never told me about before. She also said she had sex with one guy who had a fatter **** then me. Now I am pissed of mostly because she has lied to me for 20 yrs. why would she now tell me about a guy with a fatter **** then mine? Even when we had sex she use to say how it was do big and the biggest she ever had you know bed talk. Now all those times she said that to me were just lies. What is everyones take on this?


Sounds like you need to get over yourself.

Men expect women to lie about them being the biggest/best.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Couple111 said:


> I already said it came up in an arguement about us having less sex. I said u seemed to enjoy it with others. I mentioned I thought she had slept with a certain guy when she started seeing me because I remember her dad telling her it wasent fare to me and him and she had to choose because I guess he was coming around her house. She said no she slept with him before seeing me. This guy she told me before she never slept with at all. My problem is that she lied and I am not a liar. Also to be honest and this is just me I know some may think this is crazy but I would have left her if she told me she had been with bigger. I wanted to be my wifes biggest. Is there something wrong with wanting to be that for the women u marry?


Ya, there's everything wrong with that whenyou havea pissy attitude about your wife and about sex.

Size makes NO difference. What you know how to do with it is what matters... and your other features too. Like your fingers, tongue etc.

Whenwas the last time you gave her an orgasmwithout using your penis?

You see, women don't need a penis to get there - so your penis is kind of insignificant now, isn't it?

Especially insignificant on what girth you have.

Why is this so important to you? It shouldn't be.


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Don't really know what to say. I've never been hung up on the penis of some guy any of my partners have been with. Never even thought about it. That sounds really ****ing weird.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I would be upset with the lies and her desire to hurt you, which seems to be her motivation for telling you the truth now.

I would not be worried about hung ex lovers.

You have bigger problems in your marriage than your penis or fat dong from the past.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Beach123 said:


> You see, women don't need a penis to get there - so your penis is kind of insignificant now, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Especially insignificant on what girth you have.



Oh what a kick in the nits  (size shaming? 

Yes try to give her an O with your mind next time. Actually joking aside, many women prefer mind ****ing over girth (not in its usual meaning but you know what I mean).



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

[QUOTE="Also to be honest and this is just me I know some may think this is crazy but I would have left her if she told me she had been with bigger. I wanted to be my wifes biggest. Is there something wrong with wanting to be that for the women u marry?"

Wow! You must be incredibly insecure. While first reading I thought your wife was being cruel and trying to hurt you with what she said. But now I understand why she did it, after twenty plus years of dealing with your insecurities I bet she just snapped! Who could blame her? It's exhausting having to emotionally stroke someone's ego everyday. 
Maybe you aren't the biggest duck she ever had but you sure are acting it.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> For this reason alone.......
> 
> This happens more than you think...
> 
> ...


Suicide rates in the elderly American population are much higher than any other age group. Often so, given their less-than-peak physical conditions. 
Most of these are male suicides. Females get depressed, males kill themselves.

The CDC figures show that there are 14.9 suicides out of every 100,000 people over 65 in the United States.
If elderly suicide rates remain the same, that means that more than 11,000 lives will be lost to suicide annually as baby boomers in the U.S. reach 65 and older.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Sometimes the biggest ducks are youngsters playing on blogs, bogging down precious bandwidth.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> Suicide rates in the elderly American population are much higher than any other age group. Often so, given their less-than-peak physical conditions.
> Most of these are male suicides. Females get depressed, males kill themselves.
> 
> The CDC figures show that there are 14.9 suicides out of every 100,000 people over 65 in the United States.
> If elderly suicide rates remain the same, that means that more than 11,000 lives will be lost to suicide annually as baby boomers in the U.S. reach 65 and older.


It's doubtful that many are attributable to ED. More likely health diagnoses, long-term pain etc.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Rubix Cubed said:


> God help you if you ever get E.D. I expect you'd go insane or jump off of a bridge.


Sadly, by the amount of years they have been married, I believe this is rearing its ugly head already. 



Honestly @Couple111, you are drowning in a cup of water dude!

So the cat came out of the bag 20 years later in regards to her having had a bigger **** than yours eh? I completely understand why she didn't tell you back then. I kind of get why she blurted it out now. That was a huge mistake on her part, but the damage is done and Humpty will never be the same again if you don't freakin grow up!

So, now that your worst fear came true 20 years later, are you filing for divorce as her having had a bigger **** in the past than yours as an irreconciliable difference and you want out of this sham of a marriage?

Do you not see the absurdity of this? Stop drowning where there ain't enough water to merit such drama dude! Grow up 20 years later. It may not be too late.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Couple111 said:


> Yes she knows I am proud of my size. I am not small actually very large and this is why I am so suprised that she told me she had thicker because honestly it must have been really huge.


 LOL. I've known quite a few guys who thought they were _*SO*_ big - and they weren't. And I didn't have the heart to set them straight so I just let them believe their own nonsense. And they all said the same exact crap *you're *saying about yourself, and how big you are. * Same exact crap*.

Honestly, your wife is probably just sick and tired of your* arrogance *about how 'huge' you think you are and is tired of having to feed your ego about it, so she chose to knock you down a peg or two with her story. Just your conceit about how HUGE this guy would have to be if he dared to be larger than you is *such* a douche comment that I can kind of see why your wife said what she said. I'm just surprised it took her 20 years to do it. Pfffft.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Ah, it seems there is none...

None, no mercy for any such insecure ****heads...

Such is life for the oft-thought-lucky hung chaps.

In reality, it is not you that is the person, you are an afterthought.

It is the **** that you lug along, he brings you down when you bring him up and stick it our faces.

Lose that ****, gain a face, gain a life.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> It's doubtful that many are attributable to ED. More likely health diagnoses, long-term pain etc.


You, my dear lady would be surprised.
Elderly male alcohol addiction is one result.

So, such this, then translates, becomes the outward appearance of old men.
They growing beards, never shaving, letting hair grow every which way.
Out of their ears and their nose, their eyebrows growing, approaching their ears.
Ignoring their appearance, forgetting to bathe.

Why?

So no woman will look at them, ask them, invite them to their bed.
By letting themselves go, the real depressed truth is never revealed.

They cannot get it up, they can only get, drag themselves out of bed.

It is hard to get old.
So hard for men.

Women too, I reckon.

You have to be a man to see my point.
As a woman you have no point, you have a pit.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Unless they faint upon seeing my enormous, beautiful schlong, I am not touching wimmins! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Couple111 (Nov 2, 2018)

Again Thanks for all the comments. Some are very good advice and sone are just ignorant and un called for. My biggest issue is she lied. She lied about one guys size and also lied about sleeping with another. The size thing bugs me because yes I am a proud guy and enjoyed our dirty talk in bed. That pisses me off also that she lied while we were intimate. One other thing I never mentioned was I caught her on her computer one night about 12 years ago talking to a guy she worked with. I read what was said and he was flirting with her telling her how much he likes her and stuff. She told him to watch what he was saying because I was in the house and could come in the room. She says nothing ever went further then that and I believed her. Now that this has come up I now wonder if anything did happen with them or if she was not faithful to me.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Couple111 said:


> Again Thanks for all the comments. Some are very good advice and sone are just ignorant and un called for. My biggest issue is she lied. She lied about one guys size and also lied about sleeping with another. The size thing bugs me because yes I am a proud guy and enjoyed our dirty talk in bed. That pisses me off also that she lied while we were intimate. One other thing I never mentioned was I caught her on her computer one night about 12 years ago talking to a guy she worked with. I read what was said and he was flirting with her telling her how much he likes her and stuff. She told him to watch what he was saying because I was in the house and could come in the room. She says nothing ever went further then that and I believed her. Now that this has come up I now wonder if anything did happen with them or if she was not faithful to me.




It’s possible. (Some will say likely). No one can really provide better insight. For more information, you have to come to her. Post it in the infidelity section. They will tell you how to find out more, detective style.
What are you gonna do with the truth though?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Couple111 said:


> Again Thanks for all the comments. Some are very good advice and sone are just ignorant and un called for. My biggest issue is she lied. She lied about one guys size and also lied about sleeping with another. The size thing bugs me because yes I am a proud guy and enjoyed our dirty talk in bed. That pisses me off also that she lied while we were intimate. One other thing I never mentioned was I caught her on her computer one night about 12 years ago talking to a guy she worked with. I read what was said and he was flirting with her telling her how much he likes her and stuff. She told him to watch what he was saying because I was in the house and could come in the room. She says nothing ever went further then that and I believed her. Now that this has come up I now wonder if anything did happen with them or if she was not faithful to me.


So couple what do you want to do? Its clear you can't trust her....

do you want her to take a polygraph?, would she be willing to take a polygraph ? 
what would you want to know?


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

I can just see the "reason for divorce" being she had a boyfriend with a fatter penis than mine before we were married and didnt tell me about it. The judge is going to fall off his chair laughing!!!


----------



## woman (Aug 19, 2011)

This forum needs a laugh react. Seriously.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

I think there are multiple issues here. 

One, is the OP's rather immature demand that he be the "biggest" his wife has ever experienced. That not only doesn't seem realistic, it seems childish. I mean, would OP really have not married her if he was "bigger" than 99% of the other guys, all except for one? Does he think that his wife must only marry the "biggest" guy she's been with? It just doesn't make sense.

The next issue is lying for 20 years. I don't agree with those who say that she was justified in lying because he would react badly. If he DOES react badly, then obviously he's not the guy for her, and they should have gone their separate ways before they ever got married. It would be better for everyone. She could find a guy who wasn't so immature, and he could find a girl whose experience is so limited that he could tower as a "giant among mortals", so to speak. Everyone is happy. I don't think anyone has the "right" to deceive a person to get married.

The third issue, which is the most serious in my opinion, is their current sexual incompatibility. For whatever reason---his lack of "rubbing" as she put it, maybe her current low drive, maybe other marital issues being brought into the bedroom---who knows? I certainly don't know the answer, but i DO see that it's a major problem, one big enough to set off a nasty argument. 

Fourth, which I think is the next most important issue and, which I think is sadly being ignored or dismissed or minimized by many posters who only focus on his immaturity---is the OPs resorting to such a hateful, mean dig at her husband by saying she's had "bigger", (or, more specifically, wider, but I believe she knew he would take it as "bigger"). I do not accept that she would keep such a secret for decades---and even lie to her husband about it before marriage---without knowing not only how much it mattered to him, but how much it would hurt him. There is NO WAY it was just an off-the-cuff statement with no realization of the consequences. Regardless of whether or not he is immature to have this outlook, since she made such an effort to conceal it for decades, the ONLY reason she would have made such a statement is to wound him very deeply. I think there are some things in a marriage which cannot be unsaid, and which leave lasting effects. To say such a thing means that she has absolute contempt and hatred for his husband that she wants to hurt him in the most cruel way she can. A woman who has such hateful feelings toward her husband that she would destroy the thing most important to him---even if that thing is childish---has no respect for her husband or her marriage. This shows that the marriage is in serious trouble.

As far as the follow-up comment that the OP makes about whether or not she had/is having an affair from 12 years ago---who knows? I think she has enough contempt towards him that she would be capable of it, but I have no idea if such an affair actually took place. I think that it would not be as serious a wound to the marriage as the other items I listed above.


To be honest, even if their marriage continues, I think the wound--that she hated him enough to try to destroy him emotionally---will always be there.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

I agree that her hateful dig at her husband is the real issue here with her lying being a second issue too. The rest is ridiculous.

OP you need to get to the bottom of why she is being so hateful towards you.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I think the best thing for you to do is to just divorce your wife. You could find someone who's always been with people who have small penises who will be fine with you bullying her about sex. And she can be free.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

manfromlamancha said:


> I agree that her hateful dig at her husband is the real issue here with her lying being a second issue too. The rest is ridiculous.
> 
> OP you need to get to the bottom of why she is being so hateful towards you.


 I do not think it is ever OK to be hateful toward your spouse. But I am pretty sure I can guess why she was. Considering how much he has badgered her about 6 and if he talks to her with the type of attitude he has displayed on this thread, I'm sure she's pretty sick of it. Still, the solution would be for her to leave instead of become ugly and hateful.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

personofinterest said:


> I do not think it is ever OK to be hateful toward your spouse. But I am pretty sure I can guess why she was. Considering how much he has badgered her about 6 and if he talks to her with the type of attitude he has displayed on this thread, I'm sure she's pretty sick of it. Still, the solution would be for her to leave instead of become ugly and hateful.


I had this same thought.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Couple111 said:


> It just came up in an arguement because of her always not in the mood. She has also went on to give details about the guy with the fat o e. She said he had to go slow because it hurt her and that she came within a min once he was in. Also told me he rubbed her for a long time first. When she have to tell me this now?


So, he had a larger, thicker penis. *And he wasn't any good with it! *

Poor fellow. Don't you feel sorry for him? >


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2017)

In his third post, and again in a subsequent one, Couple111 said that the argument was about not having enough sex. We've heard that a lot in the Infidelity section. Something's going on between him and W that is unclear here. Before the argument, size had never come up.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> In his third post, and again in a subsequent one, Couple111 said that the argument was about not having enough sex. We've heard that a lot in the Infidelity section. Something's going on between him and W that is unclear here. *Before the argument, size had never come up.*


You need to re-read his posts.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > In his third post, and again in a subsequent one, Couple111 said that the argument was about not having enough sex. We've heard that a lot in the Infidelity section. Something's going on between him and W that is unclear here. *Before the argument, size had never come up.*
> ...


Exactly
Intentional blindness due to disdain for women in general tends to affect reading comprehension.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

It could be that 20 years of being told to worship his penis and passing it off as pillow talk got old.

I have a love affair with chocolate; but, I don't want to extol its virtues every time I eat it.


----------



## Couple111 (Nov 2, 2018)

Lol. Its funny how some go right to the penis. As I mentioned numerous times I am more concerned she lied to me for so many years. Also lied to me about talking to a guy at work at night on the computer. I am up in the air on wondering what wlse she has lied to me about.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Couple111 said:


> Lol. Its funny how some go right to the penis. As I mentioned numerous times I am more concerned she lied to me for so many years. Also lied to me about talking to a guy at work at night on the computer. I am up in the air on wondering what wlse she has lied to me about.


Hinestly I really do not get these men that come on here lising their minds over their penis size. Its not a big deal. Not lije she is out there sleeping with someone. It's a penis relax. Maybe think she is trying to do something to make things more fun fir u in the bedroom. Big penis is not as big of a deal as some men make it sound.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

I probably had a big penis for a bit but as a teenager i whittled on it a lot and wore it down to a nub.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> Hinestly I really do not get these men that come on here lising their minds over their penis size. Its not a big deal. Not lije she is out there sleeping with someone. It's a penis relax. Maybe think she is trying to do something to make things more fun fir u in the bedroom. Big penis is not as big of a deal as some men make it sound.


I agree. Big ones aren't that big of a deal.....as long as a guy is average/reasonable in size it's far more important that he knows what he's doing. 

My first partner was huge and he had no idea what to do with it. It was terrible and I never went back. Granted I was young and didn't know what I wanted, but even now in my 40's with some experience under my belt a guy's penis size is pretty low on my list of concerns. In fact, it would have to be really small to make my list at all.

I'm a pretty small woman and my breasts aren't that big (though they're pretty good relative to my body size) and I can't imagine obsessing over whether my guy has had bigger. 

I just assume he probably has. Doesn't mean he's not crazy about mine.


----------



## Couple111 (Nov 2, 2018)

Again you people keep going back to penis size. Did you not read what I just posted. Lets forget about the penis can we. What about the lies? How can a person get by their wife lying to them. I just find myself wondering what else she is lying to me about.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Couple111 said:


> Again you people keep going back to porn. Did you not read what I just posted. Lets forget about the porn can we. What about the lies? How can a person get by their spouse lying to them. I just find myself wondering what else they are lying to me about.


Fixed that

Because hypocrisy.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Couple111 said:


> Again you people keep going back to penis size. Did you not read what I just posted. Lets forget about the penis can we. What about the lies? How can a person get by their wife lying to them. I just find myself wondering what else she is lying to me about.


 The lying is wrong. Does she acknowledge that her doing it was a trust breaker? Have you suspected her of lying to you in the past? You say you are wondering about it. Any red flags that you notice now but ignored before? I'd also be worried as to why she took this dig on you when she did. It's obvious she wanted to hurt you for some reason, and she succeeded.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

If she's chatting with other men online, and she wasn't forthcoming about her sexual past, then I don't blame you for being upset. I think that you both could use counseling on how to best communicate. Not defending your wife, but maybe she felt details of her sexual past would hurt you, or harm the relationship. I think that lying is a deal breaker for me in most cases, because lies usually never really stop. Once a person has lied about one thing, other things usually come up, like now she is going behind your back talking to a guy online. 

I don't know why people hurt their spouses so much, even in arguments. I think telling your spouse that there was basically someone better than them out in the world before they came along, is rude and uncalled for. imagine if you said to her ''well, I dated hotter women before you.'' Doubt she'd just get over it.

I'd get counseling, and if she doesn't want to, you might have to rethink why you're staying married.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Couple111 said:


> Again you people keep going back to penis size. Did you not read what I just posted. Lets forget about the penis can we. What about the lies? How can a person get by their wife lying to them. I just find myself wondering what else she is lying to me about.


Maybe that's because you *insist *on continually bragging about how "huge" you think you are and regaling us with your **** measurements every single chance you get. It's COMPLETELY unnecessary to your story. Totally and completely *unnecessary*. 

Like someone else said, your wife probably just got tired of having to worship the almighty penis for the last 20 years, always having to feed your ego.

And why on EARTH are you even making a stink about something that happened when she was a freakin' 15 year old teenage girl in high school????


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Couple111 said:


> Again you people keep going back to penis size. Did you not read what I just posted. Lets forget about the penis can we. What about the lies? How can a person get by their wife lying to them. I just find myself wondering what else she is lying to me about.


She lied probably to protect your ego because she loved you. Or maybe she was telling the truth then but now is lying because she wants to hurt you because she doesn't love you.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

You'll never know what else she lied about. You'll either get over it or you'll move on.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Couple111 said:


> Again you people keep going back to penis size. Did you not read what I just posted. Lets forget about the penis can we. What about the lies? How can a person get by their wife lying to them. I just find myself wondering what else she is lying to me about.


You can kid yourself but don't try to kid the kidders. It's all about the penis.

All of these years you felt confident and smug in believing that you had no competition in the penis department. Now, you are feeling that you were duped and are embarrassed and feel that your wife should have been honest from the get go. But, then you wouldn't have had twenty years of having your ego stroked, would you?

A lot of men would have found your wife's praises endearing but secretly think they were just being humored. Because??? It really wouldn't matter to them and unless the woman is accustomed to whipping out a tape measure with every guy she's with, there has to be room for doubt. 

Check your ego at the bedroom door and rely on more than the penis to get the job done.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Maybe that's because you *insist *on continually bragging about how "huge" you think you are and regaling us with your **** measurements every single chance you get. It's COMPLETELY unnecessary to your story. Totally and completely *unnecessary*.
> 
> Like someone else said, your wife probably just got tired of having to worship the almighty penis for the last 20 years, always having to feed your ego.
> 
> And why on EARTH are you even making a stink about something that happened when she was a freakin' 15 year old teenage girl in high school????




Listen to this woman! (I think she must be a woman... Sometimes I don’t know for sure because the balls on this lady don’t fit onto my screen!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

OP what would have to happen for you to either forgive your wife for lying to you or let this issue go? . 

Are you willing to divorce over this issue? Do you understand the price of divorce? the financial fallout? the psychological impact on your children?


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

Ignore the man-bashing here. A radical-feminist sentiment pervades here sometimes where women’s concerns are always justified and a man is always immature when he has concerns of his own. I think your feelings are justified. *This forum is extremely helpful* but there are some female posters that are really ridiculous and downright insulting with their comments.

I hear what you are saying. It’s not the penis size, it’s the lying. Because when someone lies it naturally makes you conclude, “what else are they lying about?” or “what else will they lie about?” And as you have said, there are other things she has been sneaky about i.e. the co-worker on the computer (huge red-flag btw). You did say, you wanted to be your wife's biggest. Which seems to be like a strange goal to have but to each his own. Just so you know, having a big penis alone will not make you a good lover. And, honestly, with a 6.5 inch circumference, I don't know why you are worried about size. You are very much above average.

What I was wondering about is that you said the argument started over lack of sex. I don’t know if you could elaborate on this. How bad is it? How long has it been going on? Would you say that you are as romantic with her as when you began, or, at least try to be? Would it be this or some other outside reason causing this lack of intimacy in the marriage? Have you become comfortable and complacent in this relationship? Keep fit? Keep active? Do you have friends and hobbies? These things can make you an interesting person. Although you should not be doing it to get sex. You should be doing it to have an interesting life. Marriage is great but I don’t think it should consume your own personal life. You should have some time to yourself where you go do things with friends, and have fun. Avoiding putting all your expectations for joy on your spouse.

What if she lied? (Majority of women do btw. Which is one of the reasons why I, personally, don't waste my time asking. Not only do I not care but I doubt she will tell me the truth even if I did care to ask. It is generally easier for women to get sex. This should not be a revelation to you. Most of them take advantage of that. Society generally shames them over it so they lie. It's life. Whatever.) Are you going to leave her over this? Or is it a build up of other issues that is making you question this relationship. Look forward to you answer.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Couple111 said:


> Ok. When I met my wife years ago we decided to tell eachother about our past sex partners. She told me I was much larger in girth and length then any of the others. Last *week we had a dispute over lack of sex *we are having. Past came up. She admitted to having sex with another guy from her past that she never told me about before. She also said she had sex with one guy who had a fatter **** then me. Now I am pissed of mostly because she has lied to me for 20 yrs. why would she now tell me about a guy with a fatter **** then mine? Even when we had sex she use to say how it was do big and the biggest she ever had you know bed talk. Now all those times she said that to me were just lies. What is everyones take on this?


In your thread in the Ladies Lounge you state that you have sex 3-5 times a week. Why don't you define what you mean by 'lack of sex'. Also, take the time to figure out what precisely is bothering you. You state it is the lies that bothers you; and, yet, you are now tormented by her having given too many details of her night in the tent.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

I totally get the lying. No matter what it is about it makes you question everything she's ever said, and I'd bet heavy on the fact if you go down THAT rabbit hole you will find more lies and then they just continue the cycle.
I know you have said it's not about size, but just for fun get her to give you exact dimensions (yeah, right) and plug them in to here: Size Me Up - Penis Size Comparison
I expect that will either give you peace of mind, a good laugh or she'll hand you divorce papers.


----------

